

New Life and Task Manager - AhtiK
http://timegt.com/

======
ScottWhigham
I'm not interested. From the signup page:

"DO NOT FORGET YOUR PASSWORD! We protect all your information using your own
private security key. This private key is protected with your password and
information is not accessible after the password is lost. Thereby we do not
provide password recovery feature."

I _will_ forget my password, that much I promise you. If you are telling me
that I will never be able to get back into my account once I can't remember my
login info, then I won't even start.

~~~
AhtiK
This is a valid point -- yet we needed this to fulfill one of our primary
goals -- respect privacy by not trusting servers.

TimeGT is generating a private/public keypair for users and
information/dataset-changes at server are encrypted with that.

It could provide password recovery feature but then users can't fully trust
their privacy.

One option is also that user keeps carrying public/private keypair file with a
memory-stick but probably remembering password is easier?

One of the problems with online tools like RememberTheMilk or GMail is that
some people do not feel confident having information stored in servers
readable for the company.

To sum up, TimeGT is built on the idea to respect user privacy and is build up
to not have a centrally available readable information storage.

I think it's good to have a choice of not trusting your information to anyone
but yourself, isn't it? :)

We'll put it to the roadmap that user has the option to "enable password
recovery" and in that case they just need to trust our server security, just
like users who use rememberthemilk etc.

Hopefully there will be more confirmation that password recovery is a serious
limitation and this will can be solved without affecting users who want
current strict security.

~~~
celer_et_audax
Perfect solution. Add this and I'll sign up, because other than that, this
sounds pretty good from the limited stuff I've seen.

------
dasil003
Looks like an amazing app, but I probably would never use it.

For the last 10 years I've really been obsessed with improving my own
productivity, and after all the fads and gimmicks, my ultimate conclusion is
that the keys to productivity are discipline and focus. I feel like anything
more complicated than a simple list just adds to overhead, and ends up eating
into my time more than it streamlines anything (incidentally I sort of feel
this way about Twitter too, so you're in good startup company). I'm a real big
fan of a pocket moleskine for keeping todo lists, jotting down ideas, and just
generally dumping stuff into any time anywhere. I find I never have a shortage
of things to do (especially now as a new father), so the problem isn't being
able to track them over time or see them all at once. It's just about
immediate priorities which should be decided quickly and decisively. If
something important gets missed, it will make itself known soon enough.

~~~
AntonSafonov
This is one the things TimeGT tries to achieve - keep you focused. I have 200
tasks in my life atm and I don't wanna see them all, otherwise it depresses me
and I loose motivation :) So TimeGT keeps important stuff up and visible and
hides away all the rest. While trying to add as little overhead as possible.
Moleskine is IMHO usable to some point and then it gets not that comfortable.

~~~
dasil003
Okay fair enough. However one spelling nazi nitpick:

When people confuse lose with loose I want to grab the booze and noose.

~~~
AntonSafonov
Thx! Well, it's not my first language and not even second :)

------
arvidj
> GT Life and Task Manager > * Secure and Private > * Free Desktop Application
> > * For Windows, Mac and Linux > * Accessible online and offline

Great, but what is it? What problem does it solve? It may be obvious for you
and me, but not for everyone.

~~~
AntonSafonov
Front page is highlighting the reasons how TimeGT differs from other task
managers. At least that would have been my first question. These items
combined is something we have been looking for ourselves and haven't found at
the market.

Please see Why TimeGT menubar link for more details about the features and
benefits.

------
mcantor
Huh? The 15-day free trial costs 4.95 euro per month?

~~~
AhtiK
Thanks! Corrected web -- it should have been "Includes 15 day trial". it's
4.95 but first 15 days are free and can be canceled -- no strings attached.

~~~
mcantor
Nice! Glad you could clarify. Good that you keep an eye on the HN comments for
stuff like that!

------
dpcan
I like the video a lot.

What program did you use to create the screencast?

How did you find the music?

